# Ariens 22" Compact kept clogging.



## sandman512 (Jan 27, 2016)

Noob here, hello! So, as you know, pretty decent snow fall this past weekend here in NY. So, I had the 22" Ariens 9.5 Subaru engine already to go. Went outside, started her up and she was purring beautifully. As I was going along, it kept clogging up in the chute. I lost count of how many times. The auger was definitely turning as well as the impeller. So, a neighbor stopped by with a 26" Toro and had absolutely no issues. Now, I don't expect to cut through the snow like he did, but I didn't expect to keeping getting clogged. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you even checked the belts on it???????????? *ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

sandman512 said:


> Noob here, hello! So, as you know, pretty decent snow fall this past weekend here in NY. So, I had the 22" Ariens 9.5 Subaru engine already to go. Went outside, started her up and she was purring beautifully. As I was going along, it kept clogging up in the chute. I lost count of how many times. The auger was definitely turning as well as the impeller. So, a neighbor stopped by with a 26" Toro and had absolutely no issues. Now, I don't expect to cut through the snow like he did, but I didn't expect to keeping getting clogged. Any advice? Thanks!


I would put an impeller kit in the snowblower. My MTD has 3 paddles built into the impeller and I used baler belt and put in an air tight impeller kit. A couple years ago in early April I had a puddle that formed in my driveway since the snow was still high on the sides of the driveway that it could not drain off towards the sides. Well my snowblower was even tossing wet soupy snow and water out of the chute for about 3 to 4 feet. I remember when I hit the snow covered puddle it put a load on the Predator 212cc engine and wet soupy snow and water were spashing out from the chute a few feet rather than clogging it up. All I can say is more horsepower and an Impeller kit makes for an effiecient snowblower.


----------



## sandman512 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.
@ Powershift93, no I have not checked the belts, but I'm going to. if you wouldn't mind, what am I looking for?
@Gusto guy, I assume the impeller kit as seen on youtube?
Thanks to both!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

May I also suggest you wax up the inside of the bucket, the augers, and the discharge chute? It will help big time. Can you get us a few photos of your machine? also can you remove the belt cover and shoot some photos? We can probably be of help here.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sandman512 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> @ Powershift93, no I have not checked the belts, but I'm going to. if you wouldn't mind, what am I looking for?
> @Gusto guy, I assume the impeller kit as seen on youtube?
> Thanks to both!


To see if the are worn and cracked beyond the point of no return. or if there is something else going on in there. post some pics of this problem.


----------



## sandman512 (Jan 27, 2016)

I will take some pics. and post tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello sandman, welcome to *SBF!!* my toro 521 is about the size of your compact 22 if not smaller and even without an impeller kit slower is best in deep snow. do check the belts and I would add an impeller kit


----------



## sandman512 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks to all. First, I checked the belt and I was able to pretty much slip the belt right off the pulley(not sure if that's normal). Here are some pics. If more are needed, please let me know and I will get them. Once again, thanks!
http://imgur.com/a/XyRWe


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Not sure , but it looks like some new belts are in order


----------



## sandman512 (Jan 27, 2016)

That's what I thought. The place around the corner from me actually has the belt in stock. Fwiw, when I engage the impeller, the belt is very loose. I assume, pretty easy to change belt?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The belt doesn't look terrible. You may be able to just tighten the adjustment. Most belts are fairly easy to change. I wouldn't worry about the belt for the drive wheels, those see very little load. Just make sure the place down the street has a belt meant for a high torque load. Normal Auto belts won't last.


----------



## sandman512 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok, so wanted to update this thread. I picked up an OEM belt and some oil, figured might as well as get that done. I changed the belt out(fairly easy). i also decided to wax the chute. Fired her up, took her to an touch section walkway in the back yard and she was a champ! Throwing snow about 20 feet or so. So, I thank you all, the belt did the trick. i appreciate the help!

PS: There is still some play in the belt, should I tighten that up or leave well enough alone. If so, how do I tighten it up? THANKS!


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

there may o rmay not be an adjustment on the idler.. if not make sure the spring is extending when you engage the lever for the auger.. on my blower.. that spring is stretching out right about when the auger lever moves a quarter of its travel.. so its on the tight side but since i have no adjustment on my idler pulley.. well its the best i got! lol


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

*Read your owner's manual.* If you don't have it you can go to Ariens website and probably get a download for it. Perform the necessary maintenance operations and adjustments found in the manual.


----------



## sandman512 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks to all for all the replies. I believe I am in good shape now.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*stick a fork in them belts. they are done history, gone with the Schwinn . you can see all the belt leaving in there.mg:mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## sandman512 (Jan 27, 2016)

Just an update since we received some snow here today which was wet and heavy. Started her up and she went though the snow beautifully. Didn't clog once and this snow was wet. So, once again, thanks for the help, much appreciated.

PS: Attempted the impeller mod and had trouble getting the self tapping screws through the impeller. Any advice? Thanks again!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would just drill holes and use bolts with washers and nyloc nuts.


----------



## sandman512 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks Nwcove,
For some reason, having some trouble drilling threw the impeller. I'll have to give it another try. Thanks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

a shot of wd-40 or a drop of oil on the drill bit now and then does wonders.


----------



## sandman512 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks again, I'll try that. Ideally, would like to get his done since we might be getting another storm this week.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

it shouldnt be much of an ordeal to drill those holes, remove the chute, a piece of wood in through the bucket , held by a friend or your foot to hold the impeller while you drill . gloves and safety glasses are a must.


----------

